# where can you buy redbull caps???



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

where can you get redbull merchandise you see so many riders wearing?? i want a redbull cap too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Curb Hucker (Jan 1, 2005)

You cant.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

You cant parte dos!


----------



## tronspecial (Sep 17, 2004)

yep.no cap (or any other redbull logo apparell)for you. Unless you are an employee or redbull athlete.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I would go to their website and try to find a number or distributer...then ask them...If you work hard enough...you will get one


----------



## Curb Hucker (Jan 1, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I would go to their website and try to find a number or distributer...then ask them...If you work hard enough...you will get one


highly doubt that


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Curb Hucker said:


> highly doubt that


how about I bet you 100 bucks.....

That I could get a visor or cap in less than one mouth...care to put your money wear your mouth is (or post is)


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

tronspecial said:


> yep.no cap (or any other redbull logo apparell)for you. Unless you are an employee or redbull athlete.


 yup...you literally cannot buy any Red Bull apparel. Heck, I know a guy that works at RB and he has a hard time getting his hands on Red Bull soft goods for him.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

No go for you dudes. SMT go hard and try and get some Red Bull kit. It is why they are so successful, all the kit is way exclusive to sponsored riders / athletes

Try though, could prove us all wrong cats


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

*they will sue your A$$*

I was talking with a girl at RedBull yesterday , their sponsoring out summer tour and I happened to ask if she had any t shirts or stickers ?

She went on to explain that when you work for RedBull you sign a legal waiver saying you HAVE to return all RedBull branded clothing or they will sue your A$$ , and stickers do not exsist unless your and their PRO team.


----------



## Buck (Jan 21, 2004)

As a red bull employee myself I know that you will find no LEGAL/officially branded clothing, you can however find knock off hats, shirts, coolers, neon sgns, etc...etc... on ebay.

Other wise all the posters so far are correct, the only people that will ever receive branded clothing are sponsored athletes and employees. And both are obligated to turn in all branded equipment, shirts, uniforms and what have you, to be destroyed at the end of their contract.

L8R
Buck


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

why the exclusivity??? i think they would make a ton of cash if they sold the soft goods...


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

finchy said:


> why the exclusivity??? i think they would make a ton of cash if they sold the soft goods...


Because it becomes mysterious and kool.


----------



## puttsey (Oct 16, 2004)

well, i want a hat, so i guess im gonna go try to get sponsored by them


----------

